# Free Knit Graphing Software



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

Knit Design studio has their design grafting software for free at this website: http://savannahwinds.weebly.com/knit-design-studio.html


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

looks great will enjoy playing with it thanks for link


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I'm new to knitting (<1yr), and I love adding to my "bag of tricks." Can't wait to learn the program!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the website. I'm going to try my hand at designing and this will be useful


----------



## BGP6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Will it work for MAC? I got rid of my PC last year.


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Couldn't figure it out for my Mac. If anyone gets it, please share the instructions.
Thanks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I use a PC and cannot get the KDS to open after d/l, installing...
any suggestions?
I rebooted, uninstalled and installed again many times too.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the site tip ... always fun to try new things !


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

thank you that is a pretty cool program, I wish it took your graph and converted it to a written pattern.



DOLDOL said:


> Knit Design studio has their design grafting software for free at this website: http://savannahwinds.weebly.com/knit-design-studio.html


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

DOLDOL said:



> Knit Design studio has their design grafting software for free at this website: http://savannahwinds.weebly.com/knit-design-studio.html


Yes ...thank you so much Doldol


----------



## Mimo (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome, thank you for the link


----------

